# OPC-Server einrichten + Simatic Step 7



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2003)

:shock:  :twisted:  :roll:    :x 

Hallo@all!!!

Wer von euch hat Erfahrungen mit der Einrichtung des OPC-Servers in Step7???
Mir gehts nicht unbedingt um irgendwelche Details, eher um eine grundsetzliche Herangehensweise, oder was auf jedenfall zu beachten ist.

Ich will mal meine Hardware etwas beschreiben.
         -S7-416-2 ,an welcher ein kleines Bussystem hängt
         -CP443-1  ,ist über ethernet mit Pc verbunden (3Com Netzwerk-
                         karte  )

Habe in Simatic Manager alles konfiguriert und mir meine Programme, die meine Komponenten im Bussystem, steuern programmiert.
Habe bis jetzt also unter meinen Projektnamen eine SIMATIC 400 Station mit den ganzen Einstellungen und Bausteinen etc. . 
SPS wird über CP443-1 programmiert.

Funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei.

Jetzt sollen aber die ganzen Prozessgrössen auch via OPC auf dem PC simuliert werden.
Dazu hab ich im Simatic Manager noch eine PC Station erstellt.
Wie wird diese aber ordnungsgemäss eingerichtet und konfiguriert?

Habe weiterhin in das virtuelle Rack auf Steckplatz 1 einen OPC-server eingefügt und auf Steckplatz 2 IE-allgemein (für die 3Com Karte).
Danach hab ich in der netpro Ansicht CP443-1 mit IE-allgemein über ethernet (grün) miteinander verbunden.

Ist das so richtig? und wie gehts dann weiter?


Wäre echt dankbar für Tipps oder Webseiten wo dazu was steht.


mfg
Frank


----------



## Markus (18 Juni 2003)

opc server kann ich dir direkt nicht helfen, hab ich noch nie damit gearbeitet. kann aber mal nachschauen was ich hier noch an pdf-dokumenten darüber habe...

aber was meinst du mit simulieren am pc?
wäre da WinCC nich eher angebracht?
OPC ermöglicht schnittstellen zu andern programmen wie zb. ms office oder seblst erstellten vb oder c++ programmen...


----------



## decil81 (19 Juni 2003)

Hi Markus!!

Gast = decil81 
Hatte es übersehen mich beim 1.Mal einzuloggen 8) 

Simulieren ist scheisse ausgedrückt. Sagen wir beobachten.
Das ganze soll (muss) auf einem Matlab ähnlichen in C++ programmierten Programm laufen. Deswegen benötige ich den OPC Server. Das Programm hat halt ne OPC-Schnittstelle über die ich mir die Daten dann einfange.


mfg
Frank


----------



## jogi (23 Juni 2003)

Hi Frank,
gib mal dort:
http://www4.ad.siemens.de/csinfo/livelink.exe?func=cslib.csinfo&aktprim=0&nodeID0=4000024&siteid=cs

ins Suchfeld 'OPC S7' ein.

Da sind einige ausführliche Beispiele zum Einrichten des SIMATIC-NET OPC-Servers auf einem PC vorhanden. Sind zwar letztendlich zur Nutzung mit dem WinCC-Client gedacht, aber dem Server ist es ja egal, wer ihn fragt.

vielleicht nutzt's Dir ja was.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

@decil81


Hallo,

das Posting ist zwar schon ne weile her, aber mich würde interessieren, wie du die Anbindung von Deinem Programm an den OPC Server realisert hast?

THX Manuela


----------



## volker (12 November 2003)

hab den opc-server noch nie eingesetzt

aber im handbuch
Simatic NET
Einführung OPC-Server für Simatic Net
6GK1971-0BA00-0AA0 findest du bestimmt was du brauchst

findest du auf der siemens homepage
http://www4d.ad.siemens.de/WW/skm/f...-0BA00&WANTED_HITS=10&Vorschau=on&scount=2623

unter der protool-hilfe findest du auch noch was, da sich ein ptp-runtime auch als opc-server einrichten lässt.


----------

